# Flat L/wrist Trainer



## brownman (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought that U guys might like a look at my FLW training dowel
just a battery clamp with 1/4 pin fashioned so the wrist can be cocked--uncocked and keep wrist flat,can be used L or R handed
also the pin touches inside both wrists for V/Hinging.cheap and simple


----------

